# NOKIA CONNECTING TO PC WITH DKU-5 CABLE AND PROBLEMS>>>



## dik15 (Apr 13, 2005)

Have just bought a DKU-5 cable for my Nokia 3220.

Connected all fine, following instructions but it wont seem to connect to phone. When i search for the phone, it comes up with

'error please turn the phone off and try again' or words to that effect


Have downloaded Oxygen and tried that and it works to the point of transferring data.

The drivers are all satisfactory, just thinking it could be something to do with Nokia software has problems sharing the port with other open devices? Is this true? I have disabled all other items using the port but still not working.

I have tried this on my brothers Laptop, but same result.

Any help greatly appreciated.
Richard


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Why not stay with OPM then its a good piece of software....better than Nokia suite.
If its not a genuine DKU-5 cable then that might be the reason Nokia suite dosen't like it..........and no Nokia suite will not share a Com port connection with any other software so you would need to delete any Phone relevant stuff before it will work, if at all.


----------

